# Lancelot



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

After a lifetime being accident free I used a tool known as a " Lancelot" . After a five hour operation where repaired, but only with a 35% recovery. Not a tool to recommend.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident, but thank you for posting here to remind us of thinking safety.

I have thought about getting the Lancelot from the King Arthur's collection but somehow the thought of having a mini chain saw so close to me sort of put me into back off mode.

I have used an Arbotec grinder and that had to be used with extreme caution also.

I prefer a tungsten carbide disc now, it is a bit slower but less agressive and I feel a lot more comfortable with them.

Pete


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, I had one bite me too. Not severe damage but I've got a funky looking fingernail now and I can't straighten the finger all the way anymore.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had to Google Lancelot to understand your post.









Good Lord that is one mean looking tool!

Sorry to hear about your injury. I hope you recover fully and quickly.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks.

Should have explained, it was the fingers on my left hand that where mangled. Apparently I was lucky as the blade caught up in my sweater and stopped. The hospital had dealt with a similar accident early in the year, that had done severe hand plus neck damage.


----------

